# Hypnotic Game Calls



## turkeyslayer (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a big problem with buying turkey calls. But I have found a good one. I saw these at a show and tried them out and man do they sing. If your looking for a friction call, check them out!!

Here is the link to their site.
http://www.hypnoticgamecalls.com


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

most usually have a couple posts under their belt before they try to sell their product, you're a bit bolder.


----------

